# Lexapro and constipation



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Anyone taking Lexapro and found that it has caused constipation to be worse? Has anyone found that it has helped with pain at all?How long has it taken to feel any benefits? it seems the side effects occur immediately but the benefits often never seem to kick in, but maybe this one is different?Anyone had any luck?


----------

